# A String Quartet



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

That would have been be my contribution to the third round of the TalkClassical Composition Competition, which unfortunately had not enough participants.

The piece is a string quartet in a somewhat Eastern European style. Therefore I've now added a video with some pictures of Romania:






Since this is my first piece in which I've been experimenting with this kind of harmonics, I'm not quite sure how it works on other listeners. Any feedback would therefore be appreciated.


----------

